# 193 Acre Oglethorpe County Lease



## slow-man (Sep 15, 2005)

193 Acre Oglethorpe County Hunting Leas

80 Acres mature Hardwoods.
Rest in Pines
Power available
Building onsite
Stands in place
Small swamp
Call for price and details

704-243-0987


----------

